
Joetta Shumba: Driver jailed for 160mph death crash on M62 - lifeisstillgood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-36248586
======
hNewsLover99
Why are cars and motorcycles that can travel at 160 mph street-legal anywhere?
Such vehicles should be legal on ly on private, properly-engineered high-speed
tracks. Audi and all other car makers are hereby put on notice that it is
foreseeable that such vehicles will inevitably be driven at reckless speeds on
public roads so as to maim and kill drivers, passengers and pedestrians, and
that they are liable for such manifestly foreseeable misuse. Unsafe at hyper-
speed.

------
lifeisstillgood
I cannot imagine 160 mph as anything sane, even getting up to a hundred in
even a modern non sports car is noticeable. To do 160 is crazy.

But the takeaway here is - she was in the rear seat and died, he was driving
and survived. Modern car safety is impressive. Even if driven by morons.

